# Your mom gave as good as she got



## Necsus

From DH series:

DYLAN - My mom says we left because you used to beat her. Is that true?
WAYNE - Yeah. I hit her a couple times.
DYLAN - So you admit it?
WAYNE - What? Did you think I was gonna lie and tell you that I was a great husband, 'cause I wasn't. But you gotta know, there's two sides to every story. And I swear to God, *your mom gave as good as she got*.

I'm not sure I clearly understood it: he's saying that his ex-wife *hit him* (=me le dava/ha date di santa ragione)?


----------



## danalto

Bah, non credo si riferisca alle botte, ma forse al fatto che anche la mamma aveva le sue responsabilità nella storia.
Ti butto giù un paio di cosette giusto per lavorarci su:
*Anche tua madre ci ha messo del suo.
Anche tua madre non è esente da colpe.*
Ripeto, solo per dare spunti, non vuol essere la mia proposta...(_neanche so se ho capito bene il senso..._)

(_dimenticavo...buongiorno a te..._)


----------



## Saoul

Io invece credo che si riferisca proprio alle botte.

"Tua mamma ne dava tante quante ne prendeva." 

Buon giorno a tutti e due.


----------



## danalto

'Giorno, Saoul.
Sì, credo che tu abbia ragione...
(e quando mai?)


----------



## Saoul

Beh, non vendiamo la pellaccia dell'orso prima di averlo ammazzato...

Sentiamo qualche madrelingua.

Ma poi era la pelle dell'orso?


----------



## Necsus

Oh oh, bentornato fra noi, Mr. Saoul...!  Buongiorno.
In effetti stavo vedendo che _as good as_ di solito è reso con _praticamente_ o simili, quindi dovrebbe essere qualcosa del tipo:
"tua madre ne ha date praticamente quante ne ha prese". O no?
(anche i madrelingua a volte latitano, S.)


----------



## Interpres

As a native speaker, my immediate reaction is to agree that the mother hit the father as much, or as often, as he hit her.  But it could also be more general, like she annoyed and yelled at him so much that it was like she was hitting him.  At any rate, the sense of the phrase is that the mother was not a victim, but rather an equal participant in violent behavior towards her spouse.  What form that violence took is not necessarily clear (or important).

By the way, the phrase is colloquial and (thus) grammatically incorrect.  Good should be well, but alliteration almost excuses it: Gave as Good as she Got.  You can imagine a nice blue-collar, middle-to-low income situation here.

Interpres


----------



## You little ripper!

"To give as good as you get."
Link


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> In effetti stavo vedendo che _as good as_ di solito è reso con _praticamente_ o simili


 
Questo è un uso diverso, in cui mi sembra che _as good _(aggettivo)_ as _sia sempre seguito da un altro aggettivo (_he's as good as dead_). Invece nell'espressione _give as good as one gets, _come dice Interpres, _good _ha valore di avverbio.


----------



## danalto

_*Ma certo tua madre non se ne stava con le mani in mano...
*_Too long, I know, but don't you think this could be a solution?

_(no, I had a look at Charles' link: it's all there, Fran!)_


----------



## seawaves

Necsus said:


> From DH series:
> 
> DYLAN - My mom says we left because you used to beat her. Is that true?
> WAYNE - Yeah. I hit her a couple times.
> DYLAN - So you admit it?
> WAYNE - What? Did you think I was gonna lie and tell you that I was a great husband, 'cause I wasn't. But you gotta know, there's two sides to every story. And I swear to God, *your mom gave as good as she got*.
> 
> I'm not sure I clearly understood it: he's saying that his ex-wife *hit him* (=me le dava/ha date di santa ragione)?


 
Per me potrebbe andare: "Anche tua madre ci metteva del suo." (come ha già detto qualcun altro)..
Buona giornata!
Sara


----------



## Necsus

Be', insomma, anche dal link di Charles mi pare di capire che, parlando di percosse, il senso è proprio quello di darne (almeno) quante se ne sono ricevute, che poi (secondo quanto mi sembra dica Interpres) può essere reso con locuzioni quali 'faceva altrettanto' o 'non era da meno', o magari con i nostri colloquiali 'rendere la pariglia/pan per focaccia'. Sbaglio?

Dani, 'con le mani in mano' è molto invitante, visto l'argomento 'manesco', ma temo che istintivamente si colleghi più al senso di 'non fare niente', insomma che non contenga il concetto di rispondere a un'azione...
Thanks you all!


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Be', insomma, anche dal link di Charles mi pare di capire che, parlando di percosse, il senso è proprio quello di darne (almeno) quante se ne sono ricevute, che poi (secondo quanto mi sembra dica Interpres) può essere reso con locuzioni quali 'faceva altrettanto' o 'non era da meno', o magari con i nostri colloquiali 'rendere la pariglia/pan per focaccia'.


 
Ciao!

Mi piace molto _rendere la pariglia_ o _rendere pan per focaccia_, anche perchè rende l'ambiguità che c'è nell'inglese.

Poi, c'è anche "la risposta a tono": che ne dite?

Jo


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Dani, 'con le mani in mano' è molto invitante, visto l'argomento 'manesco', ma temo che istintivamente si colleghi più al senso di 'non fare niente', insomma che non contenga il concetto di rispondere a un'azione...
> Thanks you all!


Sì, è un po' forzatella, ma la intendevo proprio così...

@LC: *rispondeva a tono* è bellissima, ma un pelino troppo seria nel contesto...maybe...


----------



## london calling

Non si dice anche qualcosa come _rispondere/ribattere colpo su colpo/colpo per colpo?_

Le mie onde cerebrali stanno subendo delle interferenze oggi....__


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> Non si dice anche qualcosa come _rispondere/ribattere colpo su colpo/colpo per colpo?_


Grazie, LC. Sì, si dice, certo. Anche se lo vedo più adatto all'ambito di un'unica lotta, non riferito a un fatto ripetuto nel tempo...


----------



## Flocke

Non è assolutamente letterale come traduzione, ma non diremmo in un contesto simile "tua madre se le cercava"?


----------



## You little ripper!

Flocke said:


> Non è assolutamente letterale come traduzione, ma non diremmo in un contesto simile "tua madre se le cercava"?


Flocke, in English that is "You're mother was asking for it" which is a little different. It might appear that she was asking for it by nagging her husband constantly, which is different to verbally or physically abusing him in return for his abuse.


----------



## Necsus

Flocke said:


> Non è assolutamente letterale come traduzione, ma non diremmo in un contesto simile "tua madre se le cercava"?


Sì, anch'io credo che non sia questo il senso, così vorrebbe dire più che lei l'ha provocato...


----------



## london calling

Charles Costante said:


> Flocke, in English that is "You're mother was asking for it" which is a little different. It might appear that she was asking for it by nagging her husband constantly, which is different to verbally or physically abusing him in return for his abuse.


 Yes, that's very true (and very sad...)!


----------



## Necsus

Charles Costante said:


> [...] which is different to verbally or physically abusing him in return for his abuse.


In conclusione direi che sicuramente anche lei ha usato le mani...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao a tutti!

Posso suggerire?
"...quanto è vero Iddio, tua madre non era certo da meno."

dani


----------



## giovannino

Necsus said:


> In conclusione direi che sicuramente anche lei ha usato le mani...


 
Mi sembra che tutti i madrelingua siano d'accordo che l'espressione è ambigua e che non implica necessariamente che la donna abbia fatto ricorso alla violenza fisica:




Interpres said:


> it could also be more general, like she annoyed and yelled at him so much that it was like she was hitting him. At any rate, the sense of the phrase is that the mother was not a victim, but rather an equal participant in violent behavior towards her spouse. What form that violence took is not necessarily clear (or important).


 


london calling said:


> ...rende l'ambiguità che c'è nell'inglese.


 


Charles Costante said:


> ...*verbally or* physically abusing him in return for his abuse.


----------



## Saoul

Interpres said:


> As a native speaker, my immediate reaction is to agree that the mother hit the father as much, or as often, as he hit her.



Però c'è anche questo da considerare!


----------



## Necsus

Saoul said:


> Però c'è anche questo da considerare!


Buongiorno, Mr.SS!
Eh sì, eh!
E per come la vedo io il _verbally_ di Charles è riferito a un _verbal abuse_, infatti essendo una risposta, sarà della stessa natura dell'abuse, quindi se questo è stato physical, dovrebbe essere altrettanto physical.


stella_maris_74 said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Posso suggerire?
> "...quanto è vero Iddio, tua madre non era certo da meno."
> dani


Ciao, dani. Grazie. Ci vogliono le DH per stanarti, eh! 
Però il tuo _meno_ non è inteso come verbo, vero?  Peccato...


----------



## Saoul

Necsus said:


> Buongiorno, Mr.SS!
> Eh sì, eh!
> E per come la vedo io il _verbally_ di Charles è riferito a un _verbal abuse_, infatti essendo una risposta, sarà della stessa natura dell'abuse, quindi se questo è stato physical, dovrebbe essere altrettanto physical.



My point exactly!  

Mr SS?  Oh, please!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Necsus said:


> Buongiorno, Mr.SS!
> Eh sì, eh!
> E per come la vedo io il _verbally_ di Charles è riferito a un _verbal abuse_, infatti essendo una risposta, sarà della stessa natura dell'abuse, quindi se questo è stato physical, dovrebbe essere altrettanto physical.
> 
> Ciao, dani. Grazie. Ci vogliono le DH per stanarti, eh!
> * Però il tuo meno non è inteso come verbo, vero?*  Peccato...



Ahahaha, non ci avevo neanche pensato! 
La mia scelta è caduta su questa espressione perché è volutamente inclusiva: di qualsiasi natura fosse l'abuso, veniva ampiamente ricambiato.

ciao 

ps: sono sparita perché mi hanno disattivato l'adsl...


----------



## giovannino

Saoul said:


> Però c'è anche questo da considerare!


 
Certo! Ma dopo aver riportato la sua "immediate reaction" Interpres non avrebbe potuto essere più chiaro:



> What form that violence took is not necessarily clear (or important).


 
Insomma, mi sembra che ci sia sufficiente _reasonable doubt _per assolvere la signora dall'accusa di violenza fisica per insufficienza di prove (io l'assolverei comunque per legittima difesa)


----------



## london calling

Saoul said:


> Però c'è anche questo da considerare!


 
Sì, ma hai letto il commento alla fine di questo?

Rimango della mia idea: si parla di abuso, non si sa se verbale o fisica perchè non viene specificato.

Secondo me va bene la frase suggerita da Stella-maris, volutamente ambigua.

Ciao!


----------



## Saoul

london calling said:


> Sì, ma hai letto il commento alla fine di questo?
> 
> Rimango della mia idea: si parla di abuso, non si sa se verbale o fisica perchè non viene specificato.
> 
> Secondo me va bene la frase suggerita da Stella-maris, volutamente ambigua.
> 
> Ciao!



Sì, sia la prima che la seconda volta che è stato riportato. 

E comunque sia la frase "Ma quant'è vero Iddio, tua madre non era certo da meno!" in questo contesto, non è affatto ambigua. Anzi!

- L'ho picchiata un paio di volte.
- Lo ammetti, quindi?
- Cosa? Pensavi che ti avrei mentito dicendoti che sono stato un marito meraviglioso? No non è così! Ma devi sapere che ci sono sempre due versioni di ogni storia e quant'è vero Iddio, tua madre non era certo da meno!"

La frase estrapolata dal contesto può essere ambigua, ma inserita nel contesto di un uomo che sta dicendo di aver menato la moglie e che la moglie non è stata da meno, a mio avviso lo è molto poco. 

Ovviamente questa è semplicemente la mia opinione.


----------



## london calling

Saoul said:


> Sì, sia la prima che la seconda volta che è stato riportato.
> 
> E comunque sia la frase "Ma quant'è vero Iddio, tua madre non era certo da meno!" in questo contesto, non è affatto ambigua. Anzi!
> 
> - L'ho picchiata un paio di volte.
> - Lo ammetti, quindi?
> - Cosa? Pensavi che ti avrei mentito dicendoti che sono stato un marito meraviglioso? No non è così! Ma devi sapere che ci sono sempre due versioni di ogni storia e quant'è vero Iddio, tua madre non era certo da meno!"
> 
> La frase estrapolata dal contesto può essere ambigua, ma inserita nel contesto di un uomo che sta dicendo di aver menato la moglie e che la moglie non è stata da meno, a mio avviso lo è molto poco.
> 
> Ovviamente questa è semplicemente la mia opinione.


 
Questa è la tua, la mia rimane invariata.

_We beg to differ_, come si suol dire....!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Comunque, in una delle puntate precedenti si fa un excursus sul menage matrimoniale della signora e si vede chiaramente che lei restituisce un ceffone al marito violento, arrivando poi a ucciderlo con un candeliere. Il mistero sul perché questo signore, assassinato in una scena, ricompaia poi vivo e vegeto in seguito... fa parte della storia! 

dani


----------



## london calling

stella_maris_74 said:


> Comunque, in una delle puntate precedenti si fa un excursus sul menage matrimoniale della signora e si vede chiaramente che lei restituisce un ceffone al marito violento, arrivando poi a ucciderlo con un candeliere. Il mistero sul perché questo signore, assassinato in una scena, ricompaia poi vivo e vegeto in seguito... fa parte della storia!
> 
> dani


 


Grazie, Dani, per aver chiarito il contesto. 

E dico: ecco perchè chiediamo sempre un contesto!!!!!!!!! Tutti questi post inutili!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saoul

Non li chiamerei inutili! Stimolanti, semmai.


----------



## Necsus

stella_maris_74 said:


> Comunque, in una delle puntate precedenti si fa un excursus sul menage matrimoniale della signora e si vede chiaramente che lei restituisce un ceffone al marito violento, arrivando poi a ucciderlo con un candeliere. Il mistero sul perché questo signore, assassinato in una scena, ricompaia poi vivo e vegeto in seguito... fa parte della storia!
> 
> dani


Eccola, la cultrice che conoscevo..! 
Quindi non solo _risponde per le rime_ (tanto per usare un'altra espressione attinente) al marito con le percosse, ma addirittura accentua la sua reazione arrivando fino a ucciderlo (o forse no, visto che poi 'riciccia')?

@LC: questo contesto da me non potevi averlo, perché non lo conoscevo, non posso vedermi tutte le puntate della serie. Ma Dani sì, e protraendosi la discussione ha potuto contribuire: ecco perché tutti questi post sono stati *utilissimi*! 
Grazie come sempre, Dani!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Necsus said:


> Eccola, la cultrice che conoscevo..!
> Quindi non solo _risponde per le rime_ (tanto per usare un'altra espressione attinente) al marito con le percosse, ma addirittura accentua la sua reazione arrivando fino a ucciderlo (o forse no, visto che poi 'riciccia')?
> 
> @LC: questo contesto da me non potevi averlo, perché non lo conoscevo, non posso vedermi tutte le puntate della serie. Ma Dani sì, e protraendosi la discussione ha potuto contribuire: ecco perché tutti questi post sono stati *utilissimi*!
> Grazie come sempre, Dani!



Figurati, è un piacere come sempre. Quando comincerai ad adattare Lost o Dexter sarà un piacere ancora maggiore, ma non divaghiamo 

Sono arrivata in ritardo sul thread e avevo qualche remora a rivelare un particolare della storia a chi ancora non l'aveva vista (dicesi _spoiler_), ma poi ho capito che quanno ce vò... 

Lieta di essere stata d'aiuto  

dani


----------



## giovannino

london calling said:


> Tutti questi post inutili!!!!!!!!


 
I know you don't mean it! Although the background information provided by Dani disambiguates the phrase in this particular case, the point you (and other native speakers) made about its potential ambiguity is still as valid and relevant as ever.


----------



## Necsus

stella_maris_74 said:


> Sono arrivata in ritardo sul thread e avevo qualche remora a rivelare un particolare della storia a chi ancora non l'aveva vista (dicesi _spoiler_), ma poi ho capito che quanno ce vò...


Per i non romani: quanno ce vo'... = quando ci vuole (ci vuole!) 
_Spoiler_? Lo ignoravo...


----------



## You little ripper!

When a woman "gives as good as she gets" when being physically abused by a man, despite the context given by Dani, it does not necessarily mean that the woman gives back in exactly the same way. The verbal abuse given by the woman could have gone on for a long time and be considered equal in effect to one hard slap by the man. The expression can't be taken literally anyway because unless both parties are always fitted with equipment to measure the intensity of the physical abuse, one against the other, it would be impossible to state that for sure. It just basically means that the woman didn't stand back and take it all.


----------



## giovannino

Charles Costante said:
			
		

> When a woman "gives as good as she gets" when being physically abused by a man, despite the context given by Dani, it does not necessarily mean that the woman gives back in exactly the same way. The verbal abuse given by the woman could have gone on for a long time and be considered equal in effect to one hard slap by the man


 
Thanks for clarifying this point, Charles So I didn't misunderstand your previous post after all...


----------

